# PoC Sun-Mon



## ptalto (May 27, 2006)

Never done anything like this, but my hardworking friends have left me no choice. I'm looking for a crew to join me for an early to mid day Sunday departure and a mid day Monday return. It will be done on a 2006 Sailfish 2660 with all gear and tackle (good stuff), 6-man life raft, EPIRB, PLB, Sat weather, etc. Plan would be to leave as early as possible Sunday and return before mid afternoon Monday. It's short notice, but I'm hopeful we can scramble together a crew. If you bring a valid fishing license, I should have you covered on the rest so long as you help with the cleanup. Bring your own drinks/cigs/beers and food. Leaving out of Port Alto by way of Port O'Connor, so you can meet us at either place as we'll stop to top off the tanks at the fishing center before heading out. I've also got a 3-bedroom house available in Port Alto about 2 miles from the boat if needed. It was built in 2000 and is very clean. Sleeps a maximum of 6 comfortably. Please send me a Pm if interested.

Here are some photos of the setup...

http://s814.photobucket.com/user/ptalto/library/Sailfish%202660

Justin


----------

